# White Fuzz on plant



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

What is this white fuzz growing at the base of my plant?


I've also noticed these weird brown fuzzy things growing on the tips of the leaves.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

HA! Saw my name on the topic and got scared for a minute...

I can't really tell whats on the tips of the leaves but the white stuff at the base looks like decaying plant matter...I could be wrong, though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

White fuzz is usually fungus on trapped food or dead hair algae. The brown stuff could be roots. java fern has a weird habit of sprouting baby plants in the middle of leaves.


----------

